# Miami sailing



## antaviana (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi there! We just got the boat to Miami, we have a fast 44 foot sailing boat, and the biggest challenge is currently finding a marina. 

My Dad and I crossed the Atlantic together (he is 72, a professional Naval Architect and sailed 4 times around the world, 12 Atlantic crossinges, etc... ) and we are trying to find our local "sailing contacts". 

My dad hates sailing alone (me too) and we are looking for some local sailors with local sailing experience who would enjoy some day sailing and perhaps even some short trips to Bahamas on weekdays... I got work and can only sail over the weekends and he is bored during all week...

So if you already know how to sail and If you are interested let me know here and we will figure out a way to meet.
best

the antaviana crew.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet, good luck with your search, I am sure there are a few members in your area who could help you out.


----------



## antaviana (Apr 29, 2014)

thanks Catman22!


----------

